# September 11, 2014



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

September is 12 days away. We saw what happened last year, and how successful it was thanks to Burn Hilary and the Obama administration. How many think the jihadists have plans in the works to celebrate their greatest achievement against the Western world? 
How many think their new plans will only be implemented on assets outside the US borders?
How many fear that thanks to Obama's indecisive inaction it will occur on American soil?
Any thoughts as to what the jihadists' plans might include? I'm taking a guess they'd like a real shock and awe event like the Steelers/Ravens game in Baltimore. With a capacity of 71,000+ people in the stadium and a large residential area to the northwest, and the north all away around to the southeast, they could certainly fill the bill for shock and awe. And it would be televised for the whole world to witness their handiwork.

Any other thoughts.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

just cross with Ebola, a few that are infected, cross the boarder legally, in the major population area... what 20/30 is all that's needed.. 

seriously tho, if it was me, would make it sept 12 for the attack to "celebrate" make 2 days to remind the "infidel" that "Allah" is a c..t


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The only way to strike fear in their hearts is to do what we did to the Moro's in the Philipines. Keep killing the soldiers until there aren't any.

A nice September 7 coordinated strike on all ISIS positions just as they are going to their morning prayers would definitely send the right message to them

Maybe using Puff and several Fuel/Air bombs ought to get their attention don't you think


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I do believe they have something planned, most likely on U.S. soil. I think it is questionable whether they can pull it off.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

but what's to stop them?

Hell NSA is spying on us. USBP is taking care of the brats on the border. And Holder has DOJ digging into a good cops just shoot.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

UK has raised their alert level to highly likely.... 

aus is still moderate

USA I have no idea?? has the alert level been raised or is Obama hoping for a 3rd term??


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Consulate in Benghazi was attacked on September 11th. You have to understand though, That was not an orchestrated terrorist attack. It was in response to a silly movie that they likely knew nothing about and the date was merely a coincidence. I can vote for Hillary with a clear conscience. Or I can write in Obama, even though he won't run again. You can all join me.............................Anyone?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope if they attack a game it at least involves the Dallas Cowboys.  (Disclaimer...any attack would be horrible)
My guess would be shake up some tailgate parties in the parking lots across the country. No ones watching the cars that drive into the lots. Park your car and walk away with a jersey on. No one would ever notice.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarge7402 had some good thoughts,I would also mix in some A-10's.....a little bit of radioactive bullet dust might disturb their morale a bit.and their armor we used to own.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly, the obvious never seems to happen, so I'm not concerned much at all.

I'm not saying it's impossible, or that there aren't a large number of people out there who would like to make it happen. I just don't think this is the year.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> The Consulate in Benghazi was attacked on September 11th. You have to understand though, That was not an orchestrated terrorist attack. It was in response to a silly movie that they likely knew nothing about and the date was merely a coincidence. I can vote for Hillary with a clear conscience. Or I can write in Obama, even though he won't run again. You can all join me.............................Anyone?


ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!

there really needs to be a sarcasm font available 'cause I almost choked on my lunch.

If you are serious, please leave my country!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

56 years old,with wrist surgery the next day.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> The only way to strike fear in their hearts is to do what we did to the Moro's in the Philipines. Keep killing the soldiers until there aren't any.
> 
> A nice September 7 coordinated strike on all ISIS positions just as they are going to their morning prayers would definitely send the right message to them
> 
> Maybe using Puff and several Fuel/Air bombs ought to get their attention don't you think


Man, that caused me to stop and imagine for a few seconds. I'm grinning, right now.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> The only way to strike fear in their hearts is to do what we did to the Moro's in the Philipines. Keep killing the soldiers until there aren't any.
> 
> A nice September 7 coordinated strike on all ISIS positions just as they are going to their morning prayers would definitely send the right message to them
> 
> Maybe using Puff and several Fuel/Air bombs ought to get their attention don't you think


My reply may be a little off topic but have you guys had any experience with the fuel/air bombs? It's some really, really bad stuff. I'm 100% deaf from one in Viet Nam in 1969. The pressure was so great that my ossicles (the three small bones in the middle ear) were shattered on the left and the right and not reparable. Thanks to Uncle Sam I have two implants now and I can hear at about 50% when my transmitter is turned on. I'm sure there have been many changes/improvements in this type of bomb since then. All I can say is "Katie bar the door!"


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

DennisP said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!
> 
> there really needs to be a sarcasm font available 'cause I almost choked on my lunch.
> 
> If you are serious, please leave my country!


A sarcasm font is only needed when you can't clearly see the sarcasm, see? 

Now, in an attempt to not derail the thread: I don't think it will happen on our soil--this year. Abroad? Probably. Why? Because we're already spread thin, which means we won't be able to go after them, and they know it. They can taunt us from afar. Why are we spread thin? Because an idiot decided it was a good idea to cut our military back. Now, next year I'll be a bit more worried. They would need more time to plan and let our military thin out more, so next year would be more ideal for them.

Thoughts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I honestly do not know what to think since nothing surprises me anymore...which is pretty damn sad.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just the fact that we are talking about it and some what worried means they have already done part of the job. The only sad thing is that coward muslim in our WH doesn't care if they strike at us or not, cause either way he's not involved. If by some chance they do strike, I hope nobama pays for his failure to react / respond, along with congress need to pay a VERY big price.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A lot of things could happen on our soil.
Who knows how many muslim goblin's are here.
A car bomb, a suicide bomber, a planted bomb, hell, there's lots--

My real guess is that we will see a thwarted attempt of some sort, around that date.
It will likely be one of those where the feds supply the know how and weapon to some dumbass, then bust him just in time, so they can show us just how effective they are.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

tango said:


> A lot of things could happen on our soil.
> Who knows how many muslim goblin's are here.
> A car bomb, a suicide bomber, a planted bomb, hell, there's lots--
> 
> ...


At least that is what we will be told. Probably the NYPD will find something and save the world, again!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I believe that there is a very good chance that there will be an attack HERE in the United States on 9-11.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If they are willing to blow themselves up..I think they would be wiling to infect themselves and then go to a hospital....nobody expects ebola...

of course there are other stuff that would spread faster


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

We should just nuke mecca and get it over with.With their "holy" city destroyed they wont be able to perform the 5th pillar of islam and therefore,according to their own religion,go to hell.So maybe with the thought of going to hell anyway they would just all kill themselves and Abbra cadabra no more terrorism


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It has been supposedly confirmed that the IS and other terror groups are active just across the border in Ciudad Juarez. They might be gearing for an attack on El Paso.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the beauty of terrorism/insurgency. Strike at a target of your choosing when, where and how you have determined. The other side has no idea and well, you can not be ready for everything all the time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They are many rumors about certain groups people that called in sick on 9/11 at the WTC
This year, would be a very good day to that!


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

In Iraq and Afghanistan on 9/11 (been in Iraq twice on that date, and once in Afghanistan) there would always be an increase in attacks, specifically suicide attacks. I think with ISIS having gained much momentum over the past year, and gathered public support around the world, and the west not doing much to stop them, it would not surprise me in the least for them and others to make examples of hostages and civilian targets around the world. European countries like France and England whose citizens have been polled and show 20%+ of the population seeing ISIS in a positive light will be the hardest hit. It was a trend in OEF/OIF on all of our popular holidays (Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter, etc) we would see an uptake in actions against us. I will certainly be carrying a couple extra mags on 9/11.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just playing the Devil's Advocate, here...

What are the chances we are being played, not by the Islamists but by the Establishment? The military/industrial complex, if you will.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ditto. And I don't speculate any more I do not know when or where something WILL happen. I am ready as I can be


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Ditto. And I don't speculate any more I do not know when or where something WILL happen. I am ready as I can be


Exactly why I am never far from my vest and a rifle that spits 750rpm of 5.56 with a couple 100rd drums. haha


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Ditto. And I don't speculate any more I do not know when or where something WILL happen. I am ready as I can be


Same here, if something happens I will be CC'ing anyhow so I'm just going to try and be more aware during those "prime" times! Not that I expect much in my neck of the country, but you never know. There are nut cases every where!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be praying and fasting.


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

It might be enough for the bass-turds to get us all worked up, with no hanky panky. Drive up the level of concern and then have it just fizzle out.

Then again, a couple dozen ebola infected illegals coming over would work things up real tight. The raggies bring the bug over, spend some time down there in Juarez land infecting people just before they sign up to cross. They have almost a week to get to people ahead of time, and another week before the bola-bombs feel anything other than a cold. Two weeks.

And we'll be running around for months trying to get a handle on that mess.

Who needs car bombs when you have blood bombs?


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

I will admit, that's a likely tactic if they do it this year. But I still think they'll wait for our forces to thin out more before moving. After all, it isn't hard to get samples of Ebola, or any other disease. And if you think they don't have a lab somewhere, outfitted to handle said-diseases, your kidding yourself. 

Alternatively, what do you guys think are the odds of them "crying wolf"? I ask because if they make false threats time and time again, not following through, eventually we'll drop our guard because we don't expect it to happen (not "we" specifically, but, you know, "we" as in our citizens). That would be a truly ideal time to strike.

And Angel, your casual mention of death and destruction at sixteen is disturbing and not something to joke about. Former Muslim or not, you should be focusing on taking care of the problem, not destroying everyone indiscriminately. 

Eeew, I'm only twenty and I already sound like my mother D:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm worried what happened in Moscow 12 years ago might happen in US, there might be no warning BBC News - Moscow theatre siege: Questions remain unanswered


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it is possible the MH370 B777-200ER may surface again used in some sort of coordinated attack. That is a very long range heavy payload airplane
with a lot of capability. The one downside to this theory is if that plane was hijacked it has been likely parked since March 8th. The plane would need
hydraulics and some other systems exercised just like a plane in short term storage. Assuming the captain is still alive to accomplish this they would have
a knowledgeable 777 guy to do all this and fly it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From what I've heard on the talk shows (truth unknown), the various jihadist website talk about easy to do killings. Such as drive your car up on the sidewalk to kill pedestrians, hijack a tanker of fuel and drive it into a school, etc. I guess when you are as demented as these guys are, you can come up with all sorts of things to do.
Even getting a comrade elected as president.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I am confident that something will happen somewhere, here or abroad and we can count on the Obama administration to blame a video for the cause even if they have to get some Hollywood leftist to produce it. (Probably already has been made actually) and then Susan Rice can go out on TV and spread the lunacy, and Mr. Botox John Kerry can rattle his micro-sized sabre and do absolutely nothing and Barack will say he just heard about it from the Lame Stream Media. He was "unaware" and this act of TERROR will be classified by Jackass Eric Holder as a "workplace violence" event ie; FT. HOOD
the playbook is wide open and it's a really bad team. No Offense, No Defense just dreadful


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where was it that I was reading that FNC accidentally posted the story of the 9/11/2014 attack? 

Cover me, while I head for Google and Bing!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Eh, here is a youtube commando talking about it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> I will admit, that's a likely tactic if they do it this year. But I still think they'll wait for our forces to thin out more before moving. After all, it isn't hard to get samples of Ebola, or any other disease. And if you think they don't have a lab somewhere, outfitted to handle said-diseases, your kidding yourself.
> 
> Alternatively, what do you guys think are the odds of them "crying wolf"? I ask because if they make false threats time and time again, not following through, eventually we'll drop our guard because we don't expect it to happen (not "we" specifically, but, you know, "we" as in our citizens). That would be a truly ideal time to strike.
> 
> ...


more food for thought, 2 major al-quida (now relabled as isis, is, or any other new title) has strong holds that are in north east Africa... (same continent) how hard would it be to go from east to west USA with no major roads or with a small plane??

and the un can't contain crap (they can try, but the bulk is the lowest trained, lowest paid soldiers in the world)

I know how I would do it, yea direct fatalities would be questionable, but a outbrake, scattered around the USA (5/6 major cities) would be enough to completely destabilize the USA, and follow it up with some "sleeper" strikes on medical infrastructure, it would take decades to recover....

the west acts in shock, not knowing what to do, Isis gains strength in the middle east... give them 5+ years to finish what they started, Israel falls.... then the world  (IMO)


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

They don't need to do anything... Except publish crap that our media picks up and puts out, sending our security and news services into a tizzy... and the population. We spend more money and time on it.. Our own "disaster"...

We should be attacking them and not waiting for them to attack us and then react. All we will get is another patriot act and a stronger homeland security organization... Hey.. Wait... Is that his "strategy". Mmmmm.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Islamic States of America.

ISLAMIC STATES OF AMERICA: 




If I were a terrorist I would not be concerned about blowing things up in iraq as much as I would be coming to America. 
Some suicide bombers in Virginia or Washington dc would suffice. There would only be two options after that. Either Obama doesn't have the guts to follow through and we surrender. Or its an all out war.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Eh, here is a youtube commando talking about it.


Now we know nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Poor Cowboys.. can't even get respect in a Forum such as this...lol


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

Libyan Islamist rebels pose with planes seized from Tripoli airport | Mail Online

hopefully there crash into the white house when only obama is there and only he'll die


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You're pushing the envelop.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I concur


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

IMO, the most vulnerable place in the country to do major damage with minimal risk is DC's metro system at one of the major intersections ....... like Metro Center. These places are not able to approach any kind of serious security, just because of the tens of thousands of hurried rail passengers going in a dozen different directions at rush hour. Sure they got cameras and some on-foot patrols, and you can damn well betcha they are employing the dirty word "profiling" (shhhhh .. don't let the MSM know), but it is just an overwhelming task to do with any real effectiveness. Some smart terrorists could turn that place into a living hell real fast. Pick your poison ... bio, chemical, explosives, ......... I am actually amazed it hasn't already happened.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Paraquack, I think the concern is warranted, maybe especially for us who live so close to the border. (But maybe not. I just feel a little more vulnerable, I guess.) So I have told my family to gas up all their cars and have an extra gas can per vehicle - to be done by the end of Sept 9. I've freshened the water in their get-home bags, added an updated card of contacts, and made sure they haven't spent the small bill emergency currency in their bags. My food, water, and ammo supplies are complete. I'm trying to use Sept 11 as a trial prep date to make sure all preps are in order. (Hopefully it will only be for practice.) 

I think the idea of using zip ties as a "trail of bread crumbs" and communication tool (mentioned in another thread) is an excellent idea. I will discuss this with the family and get some more zip ties at Harbor Freight. Our work locations have us scattered to the far south, far north, and south east ends of Tucson, with distances of 7 - 14 miles from home. So getting us all home safe and sound is the biggest, immediate concern if the SHTF. We have discussed alternate routes and places to meet up.

I need to get my radios and lanterns out to make sure their rechargable batteries are still good. I even have an emergency delivery kit for my daughter-in-law who is 7 1/2 months pregnant. Other than that, I'm not sure what else we can do.

Is anyone else using Sept 11 as a target date for making sure everything is ready?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I am having a mockbama, sheet on all Scuz-lam BBQ - 30 min or so from El paso & figuring if anything does go on, mine will be out in country partying. Just tired of giving any acknowledgement of any kind to those turds.
And yes, prepped


----------

